# They don't let you sing opera if you are a country star. FUN. Kelli O'hara



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you, Will watch this later. Saw her twice this summer in The King and I.

Two thoughts 
Not only is she a marvelous singer, she can really act too. I am completely smitten.
Richard Rogers is a great composer and his work wil be kept alive in Opera houses.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for sharing that. I never thought I'd hear a childbirth scene in an opera style in a country ballad.


----------



## betterthanfine (Oct 17, 2017)

Funniest thing I've seen all week. Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Just amazing. I hadn't heard of her, but I'll be passing this along.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Sheer brilliance. And I've now missed her appearance in *The King and I* in London!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

She's great.

I saw her in _South Pacific_ at Lincoln Center and in _Bells are Ringing_ at Encores.


----------

